# Which do you prefer?



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

I took this picture of my lens cap. I know it's a bit out of focus,but which one looks better?

Color:






or

Black and white:





c&c welcome


----------



## Spidy (Mar 16, 2008)

All I see is black.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the color one! Well done.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 16, 2008)

Haha. I must say I like your sense of humor. Your "nude photography" joke in another thread made me giggle.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 16, 2008)

i think both pictures are perfect!

im having a hard time deciding which one i like better, but i think im going to have to agree with MissMia.

color!


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lmao. I can't decide... oh my...

Another thing thats funny? In your profile: 


Find all posts by That One Guy
Find all threads started by That One Guy
*That One Guy is not a member of any public groups*
Send a message via email to That One Guy
Send a private message to That One Guy
Add That One Guy to Your Buddy List


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmm. Tough one!
I think I go for the colour version, though, and that looks a bit sharper, too. You somehow focussed better on the centre of your lens cap there!


----------



## Renair (Mar 17, 2008)

Definitely the colour one, I love what you did with it, the way you can see the details!   Very Funny alright!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2008)

You might consider doing your color conversions using a channel mixer technique. It looks like, from the low dynamic range, that you have simply 'desaturated' your image and that is bad from a technical, not merely an esthetic, consideration.

Also your horizon is off about .8 degrees and I don't like the obvious PSing.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm going to go against the flow here and vote for the black and white.  Something about it just....speaks to me.  Well done!


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 17, 2008)

Im with Ajay, I vote for the B&W one.


----------



## Steph (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you tried HDR on the colour version? I am sure that would make for a better picture. Also consider IR next time.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 17, 2008)

ha


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2008)

In looking back at these, your logo really catches my eye. Perhaps reduce it.

I added a little vignetting and some grain effects.


----------



## Steph (Mar 17, 2008)

Traveler, the post-processing is a bit too obivous in your version. Also, a tighter crop would look better.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2008)

Steph said:


> Traveler, the post-processing is a bit too obivous in your version. Also, a tighter crop would look better.



Thank you for your comment but your taste is obviously all in your mouth as this processing clearly emphasizes the mood of the original.  

I brought to this image a feeling of emotion and pathos that is hinted at, but too subtly in the original. Where the original merely sighed with grief, this treatment shrieks with it, where the eye was merely moistened before, it is now crying great streams of tears. 

This is now, not merely a picture, but an image.

It is, dare I say....... Yes, I must.... IT IS COOL.


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 17, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## Ajay (Mar 17, 2008)

Only on TPF would a thread like this get so many replies when there are other poor people out there getting no replies at all.  :er:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 17, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Only on TPF would a thread like this get so many replies when there are other poor people out there getting no replies at all. :er:


 
I know! I promise to respond to several zero reply threads today.  :thumbup:


----------



## Ajay (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Sounds like a good idea.



I went back and looked at some of the 0 reply shots and just got irritated so I'll go eat lunch.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 17, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> I went back and looked at some of the 0 reply shots and just got irritated so I'll go eat lunch.


 
Haha!  I was thinking the exact same thing.  Sometimes there is a very good reason that there is 0 replies...


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like this black and white one:


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

thank you for all of the replies and critiques 
I needed responses as I am wanting to enter this into gallery showing next week. 

I sorta felt it was blown out a little, but it must just be my monitor.....I do have the brightness turned up quite a bit so I can tan while I surf.


----------



## DeadEye (Mar 17, 2008)

Please give us a tutorial on the lighting . Did you use correction gels?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> I do have the brightness turned up quite a bit so I can tan while I surf.



Wow, I LMAO when I read this.

Can you post the EXIF data of your photos? I want to know how you did this.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> Please give us a tutorial on the lighting . Did you use correction gels?



I almost used a gel, but instead I used that in my hair.

I set up my strobe with 24x36 softbox at a 45 degree angle to camera's axis. Opposite side I used a white reflector to eliminate any harsh shadows. Textbook stuff really except I did add my own touch to it. I was doing the chicken dance, in a thong, when I pressed the remote.


----------



## leila (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW #2 IS MY FAVORITE!! ALLOW ME TO EDIT #1 A LITTLE BIT... I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND...


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

Ahhhh......I do like the edit. It really brings out the details.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> I was doing the chicken dance, in a thong, when I pressed the remote.


 
I really need a picture of what you actually look like now so that this mental image will be complete and I can call upon it whenever my mood needs a lift.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I really need a picture of what you actually look like now so that this mental image will be complete and I can call upon it whenever my mood needs a lift.




will this work?


----------



## leila (Mar 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> will this work?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:HA HA:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Miaow (Mar 17, 2008)

Love the pics - Having a hard time deciding which i like the most


----------



## Ajay (Mar 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> will this work?


 

:er:


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 17, 2008)

my mental image of that one guy would be one of these guys :mrgreen::


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

[sings] secret asian man...secret asian man [/sings]


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> I took this picture of my lens cap. I know it's a bit out of focus,but which one looks better?
> 
> Color:
> 
> ...


:hail:youre bloody brilliant mate!! this right here is art ahead of its time. hahaha.

anyway...i thought it was secret "agent" man. could be wrong though.


----------

